# Looking for Job!!!



## Daniellim225 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dear all,

If you guys happen to know of any opportunity for a job that sponsor 457 visa in Sales, Marketing, Management or Admin role.
Please update me!

Appreciate it very much!


Best Regards
Daniel


----------



## h20sdavid (Dec 22, 2013)

This may not be for you but have a look you might find it interesting.
I can't post a link but if you want to know more please reply here.
Its a work from home job. Save driving to work every day


----------



## Daniellim225 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sure... pls tell me more


----------



## Jackness (Dec 14, 2013)

Well you could try working in some asian nail salon. Your fellow chinese buddies will gladly welcome you there.


----------



## Daniellim225 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jackness thx for your kind suggestion.


----------



## Jackness (Dec 14, 2013)

You are welcome.


----------



## callen (Jan 1, 2014)

*opportunity*

I am an independent consultant with the Scentsy Family. I have also been teaching Kindergarten for 16 years. I love this business and its products. I have been an independent consultant for a year now and it has been an amazing blessing in my life. On September 1, 2013 the Scentsy Family expanded to Australia and Mexico. This is an exciting business opportunity. If you know anyone that lives in these areas that would be interested in this opportunity please message me. Thank you!


----------



## callen (Jan 1, 2014)

I am an independent consultant with the Scentsy Family. I have also been teaching Kindergarten for 16 years. I love this business and its products. I have been an independent consultant for a year now and it has been an amazing blessing in my life. On September 1, 2013 the Scentsy Family expanded to Australia and Mexico. This is an exciting business opportunity. If you know anyone that lives in these areas that would be interested in this opportunity please message me. Thank you!


----------

